# IMAF, Inc. Chicago Arnis Fest



## Brian Johns (Sep 19, 2003)

Folks,

The Annual IMAF, Inc. ArnisFest will be taking place in Ken Smith's fabulous training facility in Orland Park, IL. Should be a great camp !! Below are the details as taken from the IMAF, Inc. website.


CONTACT
Camp Director: Master Ken Smith
Email: Arnis4@aol.com
Islanders karate.
10714 West 163rd
Orland Park, IL 60462
Ph: 708-460-7360

COST
10% discount for Early Bird registration (before October 10th, 2003)
10% discount for all IMAF members
If you cannot attend the whole camp, IMAF does offer individual session training.
Session Cost 10% Discount 20% Discount
1 $ 60 $54 $48
2 $120 $108 $96
3 $180 $162 $144
4 $220 $198 $176
5 $260 $234 $208
6 $300 $270 $240
7 $340 $306 $272
8 or Full $360 $324 $288

Make check payable to:
IMAF, INC
10714 West 163rd
Orland Park, IL 60462

TRAINING LOCATION
Camp will be held at Islander's Karate newly- constructed facility located in Orland Park, IL. Address info. Will be sent upon confirmation.

ACCOMODATION
Georgio's Comfort Inn
8800 West 159th Street
Orland Park, IL
(708) 403-1101
Super 8 Hotel
9485 W 191 St
Mokene, IL
(708) 479-7808
Special Arnis rates available. You must identify yourself with Modern Arnis to receive this special rate.

TRANSPORTATION
All transportation will be provided for those flying in/out of O'hara International Airport and Chicago Midway Airport. Please send your schedule to Master Ken Smith.

INSTRUCTORS
Camp instructors are some of the top instructors in the Official IMAF, Inc.. To lead the Modern Arnis Teaching and Tradition, Grandmaster Presas hand picked (before he passed away) Successor/Chairman of the Board of the IMAF, Inc., Dr. Randi Schea, and the IMAF Steering Committee,(Masters of Tapi Tapi). They will take you through an informational, educational, and physical training camp. Also assisted by many of the top Black Belts from around the country, you will experience Modern Arnis the Filipino Martial Arts in a fun and stimulating training environment.

PREVIOUS EXPERIENCE
The Official IMAF, Inc. welcomes martial artists of all styles & skill levels, as well as students with no experience. Modern Arnis stands alone as a complete fighting system, yet its techniques enhance the effectiveness of any art.

YOU WILL LEARN
A fascinating variety of stick, knife, empty hand and Jujitsu techniques. These include blocks and disarms with sticks and empty hands, knife disarms, joint locks, disarm counters and reversals, sweeps and throws, ground fighting, flow drills, sinawali, cane sparring and trapping hands drills.

INSTRUCTOR CERTIFICATION
The intensive "Instructor Training Program" is designed to rapidly train the instructor with sufficient fundamentals to be able to conduct a Modern Arnis Program at their own school. Training in advanced techniques is available to students with previous training. Basic and Advanced Instructor Certificates are awarded upon successful completion of training. Beginners have the opportunity to be tested for rank at the end of the Camp. (Testing fee is extra.)


----------



## Mao (Sep 21, 2003)

It'll be a great camp! I'll be there. I would recommend this one.
MAO


----------



## Brian Johns (Oct 7, 2003)

Bumpety bump bump.  This camp is coming up very soon.

Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio


----------



## MJS (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mao _
> *It'll be a great camp! I'll be there. I would recommend this one.
> MAO *



I'll be there as well!  I look forward to having the chance to work/meet with you.

Mike


----------



## Mao (Oct 7, 2003)

I'll be driving up on the 17th. Hope to see you there. Feel free to tell me who you are!   
MAO


----------



## MJS (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mao _
> *I'll be driving up on the 17th. Hope to see you there. Feel free to tell me who you are!
> MAO *



I'll definately look for you there!  I'm flying in with a group on the 15th.   I'm looking forward to it.  I missed the Cromwell camp due to work, but this one sounds like its going to be great! 

Mike


----------



## Brian Johns (Oct 13, 2003)

Giving this camp a bump as it is just days away ! Should be a great time there !

Take care,
Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhoopAss _
> *Giving this camp a bump as it is just days away ! Should be a great time there !
> 
> Take care,
> ...



Brian,

I will be in Delaware, yet I wish you and everyone there the best. Tell everyone I said '*HI*'.

Best Regards


----------



## Brian Johns (Oct 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Brian,
> 
> I will be in Delaware, yet I wish you and everyone there the best. Tell everyone i said 'HI'.
> ...



Rich,

My best wishes to you as well for the Delaware camp. Have a good time there.

Take care,
Brian


----------



## Mao (Oct 14, 2003)

I think the ride home will be packed in Brians little Audi. Chris' legs are as long as I am tall! Gonna be fun!
MAO


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 14, 2003)

Have fun guys!  $ is tight enough up here that it's hard to breathe.  Give my "Boy howdys" to one and all.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## stickarts (Oct 14, 2003)

sounds like a great time! enjoy!


----------



## Brian Johns (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mao _
> *I think the ride home will be packed in Brians little Audi. Chris' legs are as long as I am tall! Gonna be fun!
> MAO *



Heh heh heh heh heh (evil cackle)

Take care,
Brian


----------



## MJS (Oct 22, 2003)

The camp was awesome!!!   Lots of good stuff was taught and the Inst. did an excellent job of teaching it!  I've been to alot of seminars, but I'd have to say that this one stuck out the most.  Everybody was very friendly and more than willing to help.  The last day of the camp was testing and that too, went very good!  Its always good to meet new people, make new friends, and have the chance to learn from others.

Looking forward to the next one!

Mike


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 22, 2003)

I am glad to hear the camp was a success. Anyone got a review?


----------



## Brian Johns (Oct 22, 2003)

55 to 60 people showed up for this camp. 53 are in the camp photo. However, there were several people who came in for one or two days. To say the least, the turnout was very good.

Much of the Modern Arnis curriculum was covered at this outstanding camp. The instruction was unbelievably good. The Masters of Tapi Tapi, including Dr. Randi Schea, Chuck Gauss, Ken Smith (the camp host), Brian Zawilinski, and Jim Ladis taught at various times throughout the camp. In addition, Guro Earl Tullis and Guro Roland Rivera taught a couple of sessions. Meanwhile, the black belts assisted at the camp.  

The material covered a broad array of Modern Arnis principles/concepts. As always, great emphasis was placed on proper body positioning, angling, range finding and affecting your opponent's balance. In other words, core basic principles of movement were covered.  We covered sinawali boxing, joint locks/flow, groundwork, trapping hands, traditional striking styles, takedowns, and of course, LOTS of tapi tapi !! 

There was a very intense black belt workout on Friday night that lasted till midnight. Great workout. 

All in all, a great camp to end the year and am  already looking forward to next year's camps.

Take care,
Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 22, 2003)

Sounds Good to me


----------



## arnisador (Oct 22, 2003)

Sounds like it was a great time!


----------



## Mao (Oct 23, 2003)

It was a great camp! Brian said it well. I even got to meet a member of MT while there. The black belt session was a riot!
MAO


----------

